# The Amazing Race 12/23



## TiVoJerry (Jul 26, 2005)

CBS just told us that the 12/23 showing of The Amazing Race is now going to run 2 minutes long (ending @ 9:02pm EST). They are working quickly to get the new data generated for TMS to send to our servers, but even if it does arrive in time most units wouldn't call in to get that update.

Pad at least 2 minutes on the end just to be safe. 

Happy festivus,
Jerry


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

It's a CBS doubleheader football week, so this shouldn't be a problem for people in the Eastern and Central time zones -- they should already have their "TAR" recordings padded by an hour anyway.


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

trainman said:


> It's a CBS doubleheader football week, so this shouldn't be a problem for people in the Eastern and Central time zones -- they should already have their "TAR" recordings padded by an hour anyway.


Agreed, I have the Season Pass padded by 1hr and looking at past history even that may not be enough.


----------



## BigT4187 (Jul 24, 2006)

I pad my SP by 1.5 hours just in case. Thanks for the heads up, though!


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Me too. I pad TAR by 1 hour. CBS really should do something about this. I guess football is only a couple of more weeks anyway.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

We always pad by an hour when the CBS has the late game here. But the heads-up is MUCH appreciated, Jerry!


----------

